# my new motoro ray 6''



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

here some pics of me receiving my motoro rays from peru today

pic 1 the box and bags you can see the preuvian news papers behind the box


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pic 2 the rays the smaller darker one will be mine


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pic 3 acclimatizing the fish for 1 1/2 hours


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

great pick up
how comes you have been gettin so many new fish recently? new tank?
how much did it cost ya?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> great pick up
> how comes you have been gettin so many new fish recently? new tank?
> how much did it cost ya?


 lots of money but its worth it
dixon


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice dixon


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

great rays dixon


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

from peru to england, thats a long trip, better feed them









great looking rays to man









shipping must be expensive


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Damn! didnt know Peru even had Newspapers.. LOL.... im a jerk.

Nice fish man, great lookers! i hope they do well for ya


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Great looking rays! I'd love to get a ray one day


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Damn Dixon quit making me jealous getting all these new fish every day


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great scoop dixon :nod: and very wise of you to spend the 1 1/2 hours to acclimatizing the fish, i am sure the water parameters are way different from yours


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks everybody
and nike i was something that had to be done i waited until the box was almost full the tamp was the same and they started swimming around i knew then it was time.
dixon


----------

